# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Miracle Falcon Qualcomm Module 1.5 29 Sept 2017 (its called update)

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box  Next Generation Repair Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Qualcomm Module V1.5 (29 Sept)          *  *     * **    **  *:What News Inside :*  *- Added Remove Frp Lock in Diag Mode for New Security Qualcomm Devices 
  This Method is Tested on Most New Zte Android Devices (May not Work on All)
  Supports Connecttion in Diag mode or Ftm Mode 
- Qualcomm Flashing
  Option to Flash only Raw file
  Option to Flash only Patch File 
Improved Read Pattern Lock For Qualcomm Devices
- Supports Read Pattern in Edl Mode 
_______________________________  Qualcomm Module Features   Qualcomm Flashing Tool
Auto Detect Chipset
Auto/Manual Select Loader  Auto Detection for Following Chips
MSM8x10
MSM8x26
MSM8610
MSM8909
MSM8916
MSM8917
MSM8929
MSM8936
MSM8937
MSM8940
MSM8952
MSM8953
MSM8974
MSM8976
MSM8992
MSM8994
MSM8996 
Read Pattern Lock For Qualcomm Devices
- Supports Read Pattern in Edl Mode  Write RawFirmware
- Edl Mode (2 Methods)
- Fastboot Mode  List Partitions
Read Firmware
Manually Dump Any Partition
Manually Dump Full Firmware
Auto Make Raw xml   Format
List / Wipe Any Single Partition
Wipe Full Rom
Manual Format
Factory Reset
Remove Account Lock
- Universal Qualcomm Method
- Xiaomi Method 
Custom Flasher
- Flash Any Custom Image without Full Flash
- Flash Any Partition without Full Flash   : Read Information :
- Normal Mode
- Fastboot Mode
- Diag Mode
- Download/Edl Mode   : Network Unlock :
Read Codes
Direct Unlock
- Old Security Method
- New Security Method 
- Support Most Models   : Efs Tool :
Read Efs
Write Efs
Reset Efs   : Qcn Tool :
Read Qcn
Write Qcn   : Misc :
Enable Diag 
Remove Account Locks
- Normal Mode
- Fastboot Mode
Factory Reset
- Normal Mode
- Fastboot Mode
Bootloader Lock
Bootloader Unlock
Beta Imei Repair in Edl Mode
Script Generation
Reboot edl Mode   : Repair :
Write Imei 1 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Write Imei 2 (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Write Meid (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Write Esn (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Write Spc (Most Qualcomm Models Supported)
Imei Repair for Oppo Qualcomm Devices
Imei Repair for OnePLus Qualcomm Devices 
- 5 Different Methods 
- Nv Method
- Efs Method
- New Security Method
- Oppo Method 
- OnePlus Method  More Features will be added in comming versions..........
We never go anywhere delay means we cook something special.......*     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

